# Scottish folds?



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

How much are scottish fold cats? x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Think it depends where you go to get one and if they are registered show cats ect. I would think they'd be around the £400 mark though*


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

I ask as I have just found this ad - 
female ginger kittens mum colour point scottish fold,dad ginger british shorthair,kittens have straight ears.£80,ready end august,,£20 deposit.  the worst thing is im 100% certain its a forum member selling them!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Just reread it and realised they are crosses  I give up i really do


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, I think I know who you mean too I do know a lady that breeds and shows them, has done for years, would you like her number ? she may be able to help*


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, I think I know who you mean too I do know a lady that breeds and shows them, has done for years, would you like her number ? she may be able to help*


I wasn't looking to breed them hun, I have come to realise with the ears and health wise they seem to be a specialist cat, are there many scottish folds around do you know? xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I thought you were looking to get one as a pet, lol, sorry No, there are not that many around at all.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I thought you were looking to get one as a pet, lol, sorry No, there are not that many around at all.*


No i'd seen the thread on here and thought that someone had said they were pretty rare and not to be messed with breeding wise, so when i saw that ad it threw me a bit


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, right, get ya now, lol. Got the wrong end of the stick Yea, they are defo a breed that you have to know what your doing *


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, right, get ya now, lol. Got the wrong end of the stick Yea, they are defo a breed that you have to know what your doing *


hmmmmm


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

British Shorthair are a recognised outcross for the Scottish Fold with other registering bodies.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here ya go, found this web site for you Jem*
The Scottish Fold

*Also found this too.......*
*There is one medical problem that has been found to be related to Scottish Fold breeding. If both parents have folded ears, their kittens will be extremely prone to developing a painful degenerative joint disease that fuses the tail, ankles and knees. This condition also affects Scottish folds with one copy of the fold gene, to a lesser degree, and is the reason the breed is not accepted by the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy and the Fédération Internationale Féline.*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I ask as I have just found this ad -
> female ginger kittens mum colour point scottish fold,dad ginger british shorthair,kittens have straight ears.£80,ready end august,,£20 deposit.  the worst thing is im 100% certain its a forum member selling them!!


Yes I know who you mean. The 16 year old that was enquiring about some other lesser known breed, I think she is more interested in the breeding of cats than the showing. She hasent been on for a while.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*hmmmm, yea, you are right there Angeli. Breeding cats is not for 16yr olds*


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

the scottish fold x's are not the only ones being sold, The thing that peeved me is that if there are not many of them about WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU CROSS THEM?! 
Im sorry i'll get off my soap box now


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> the scottish fold x's are not the only ones being sold, The thing that peeved me is that if there are not many of them about WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU CROSS THEM?!
> Im sorry i'll get off my soap box now


It's a sad fact these days that a pedigree is likely to be crossed with anything on four legs thats available. To me thats a total waste of a pedigree cat that has generations of pure breeding behind it. That may sound elitist to some but this type of breeding serves no purpose at all. Genuine breeders look to improve on the breed standard in every generation that's bred, this breeding is wiping all of it out in one go.

Crossbreed is a new word for a moggy today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Angeli said:


> It's a sad fact these days that a pedigree is likely to be crossed with anything on four legs thats available. To me thats a total waste of a pedigree cat that has generations of pure breeding behind it.
> 
> *Crossbreed is a new word for a moggy today*.


Its crap innit really the way things are going pedigree's themselves will become rare


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I have seen Norwegians crossed with Bengals and British Shorthairs on the kitten list also someone saying Norwegians for sale, but did'nt know what the dad was!!!!! Pi***s me off big time*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

It might do but then again there will always be the responsible breeders around that will protect their lines.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I have seen Norwegians crossed with Bengals and British Shorthairs on the kitten list also someone saying Norwegians for sale, but did'nt know what the dad was!!!!! Pi***s me off big time*


Hi Wendy I saw an ad for Ragdoll x Persian kittens and the poster had the nerve to call them 'rare' Designer kittens. Price £250


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! People will stop at nothing to make a fast buck Sadly there will be people out there that will believe them an buy them too*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG!! People will stop at nothing to make a fast buck Sadly there will be people out there that will believe them an buy them too*


Some of these 'Breeders' probably havent a clue who fathered their own kids  so you can't expect them to become picky all of a sudden Oops!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha, yea, I hear ya, lol*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Hi Wendy I saw an ad for Ragdoll x Persian kittens and the poster had the nerve to call them 'rare' Designer kittens. Price £250


Ha ha ha, nearly choked on me wine then


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> The thing that peeved me is that if there are not many of them about WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU CROSS THEM?!


It could be a legitimate outcross, perhaps to introduce new colours or simply to increase the gene pool. Right now, for example, I have a pedigree litter that are 87/128 Burmese, 41/128 chinchilla. They are third generation Asians and their progeny (if mated to a Burmese or Asian) will be registerable as Asians. I make all that clear when advertising. I know another breeder who has kittens that are Somali / Asian cross, which was done to bring in Cinnamon to the Asians - again a legitimate breeding programms. Once those kittens have gone to the fourth generation, they will be registerable as Asians.

That said, I am totally opposed to breeding cats with known genetic problems in the first place.

Liz


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Why didn't you all say your concerns when Chelseafolds posted?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I seem to recall a lot of concerns were made clear at the time actually, Janee, they have since been moderator deleted


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I seem to recall a lot of concerns were made clear at the time actually, Janee, they have since been moderator deleted


There is no mention of moderator deletion in this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/10867-scottish-folds.html

nor in this one

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/10867-scottish-folds.html

but I may have missed it. It might have been another thread. I do know she plagarised - but I really think she didn't know that was not the thing to do.

In the second thread there were some concerns. Though there are recognised breeders of Scottish Folds which was acknowledged in the same way that there are less than ethical breeders of ultra Persians.

I seem to remember that Chelseafolds was actually upfront about selling them - maybe on the website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh right so she was advertising them was she as crosses NO she didn't in all her posts she says she has 4 gingers not 4 ginger crosses.
If u want to start fine BUT nowhere does she say crosses, they are a specialist breed that shouldn't be messed with never mind used with a moggie! and i doubt any 16 year old has the time and energy to research a specialist breed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

lizward said:


> It could be a legitimate outcross, perhaps to introduce new colours or simply to increase the gene pool. Right now, for example, I have a pedigree litter that are 87/128 Burmese, 41/128 chinchilla. They are third generation Asians and their progeny (if mated to a Burmese or Asian) will be registerable as Asians. I make all that clear when advertising. I know another breeder who has kittens that are Somali / Asian cross, which was done to bring in Cinnamon to the Asians - again a legitimate breeding programms. Once those kittens have gone to the fourth generation, they will be registerable as Asians.
> 
> That said, I am totally opposed to breeding cats with known genetic problems in the first place.
> 
> Liz


I doubt it she is 16, she shouldn't be breeding these types of cats never mind crossing them


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

I did post before that with some registration bodies BSH are a recognised outcross for the Scottish Fold.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

This same 16 year old tried to tell people that all Persians were born with breathing difficulties  I'm not gonna say anymore though now because I think somebody has jumped on this thread just to stir up cr*p again


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> This same 16 year old tried to tell people that all Persians were born with breathing difficulties  I'm not gonna say anymore though now because I think somebody has jumped on this thread just to stir up cr*p again


Yeah that statement miffed me a bit too!
I looked at her site and my first concern was that there was no mention of how old the kittens would be when sold and even more important nothing on whether they were going to be vaccinated before rehoming.
I raised this missing info with her tactfully but she avoided answering my question.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I read this thread at lunchtime at work. My immediate impression was that this thread was hypocritical - I remembered the ohhs and ahhs and aren't they cute comments for the website, but I didn't remember the concerns expressed in the other thread.

Some of you did express concerns and Chelseafold actually tried to parry these concerns. One of them was the breeding of ultra persians which might cause health problems.

Googling it I found this:

BBC - h2g2 - What happened to the Persian cat's face?

which does express that there might be a health problem 
Persian cat breeding

and health problems for Persians

Persian cat health problems

I am not getting at anybody. I am trying to redress the balance.

Here is Chelseafold's webpage advertising kittens:

scottish fold cats and kittens based in grimbsy lincolnshire


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Janee said:


> I read this thread at lunchtime at work. My immediate impression was that this thread was hypocritical - I remembered the ohhs and ahhs and aren't they cute comments for the website, but I didn't remember the concerns expressed in the other thread.
> 
> Some of you did express concerns and Chelseafold actually tried to parry these concerns. One of them was the breeding of ultra persians which might cause health problems.
> 
> ...


That's quoting CFA standard not GCCF - two different things - we have a different set of standards here.
Second article on illnesses affecting the Persian breed namely Polycystic Kidney Disease or PKD. Nearly all Persian breeders now have DNA tested all their breeding cats for this. I have had it done and all mine tested negative.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Angeli said:


> That's quoting CFA standard not GCCF - two different things - we have a different set of standards here.
> Second article on illnesses affecting the Persian breed namely Polycystic Kidney Disease or PKD. Nearly all Persian breeders now have DNA tested all their breeding cats for this. I have had it done and all mine tested negative.


And that is fine and laudable and what you would expect from an ethical breeder.

But Scottish Folds are bred and the genetic problem is understood and publicised. There are well known and respected breeders out there. So why can't Chelseafolds be acknowledged that she has done research and asked questions and hopefully has taken the problems on board?

Isn't she selling straight eared? *goes off to check advert again*

Edit: no, it's both with £100 price difference


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Janee said:


> I read this thread at lunchtime at work. My immediate impression was that this thread was hypocritical - I remembered the ohhs and ahhs and aren't they cute comments for the website, but I didn't remember the concerns expressed in the other thread.
> 
> Some of you did express concerns and Chelseafold actually tried to parry these concerns. One of them was the breeding of ultra persians which might cause health problems.
> 
> ...


No where on her site does it say she has crossed her scottish folds 
I started this thread as i wanted to know how rare they were and why she would cross them PERSIANS did not come into it so please dont bring them into it.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Janee said:


> There is no mention of moderator deletion in this thread:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/10867-scottish-folds.html
> 
> ...


I think these threads were eddited, I pointed out that she had pasted info from other sites and advised her how to do it differently. (BTW I was very polite about it) And I can't see any of this conversation anymore.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

helz said:


> I think these threads were eddited, I pointed out that she had pasted info from other sites and advised her how to do it differently. (BTW I was very polite about it) And I can't see any of this conversation anymore.


Yes I remember that post. It was polite and gentle. I think she has actually removed some stuff from her site.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Janee said:


> And that is fine and laudable and what you would expect from an ethical breeder.
> 
> But Scottish Folds are bred and the genetic problem is understood and publicised. There are well known and respected breeders out there. So why can't Chelseafolds be acknowledged that she has done research and asked questions and hopefully has taken the problems on board?
> 
> ...


This is perhaps a question that CF's should raise herself with Whomever she needs to if she so wants,what i don't get Janee is why CF's site and breeding practices is of so much interest to you that you feel the need to try and rake up the already long dusted debate of rights and wrongs regarding ScottishFolds,have you been promised a little cutie SF kitt from her HmmmCan i ask also if you had a bad experience with a Persian as a child or recently,it's just you don't seem very positive about them and i'm nozy as to why


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Why have some of my comments been removed and changed?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thought only you could do that JemMaybe pm a mod and ask whats what


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I ask as I have just found this ad -
> female ginger kittens mum colour point scottish fold,dad ginger british shorthair,kittens have straight ears.£80,ready end august,,£20 deposit.  the worst thing is im 100% certain its a forum member selling them!!


Is this the same ad? £50 sounds awfull cheap

Scottish Fold Kittens in Grimsby, Lincolnshire ( Cats For Sale )


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Maybe she has reduced because cannot sell them. They come unvaccinated (I enquired via email).


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Is this the same ad? £50 sounds awfull cheap
> 
> Scottish Fold Kittens in Grimsby, Lincolnshire ( Cats For Sale )


Well I think its the same town as the last one Jen, so wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Janee said:


> Maybe she has reduced because cannot sell them. They come unvaccinated (I enquired via email).


Well I'm reducing cost of my 14 month blue/white lad but not to 50 quid! He is registered and because I can't sell him at £250 I am reducing him to £200. The problem I have is that people prefer a teeny weeny kitten althought 10 months later on they are going to be the same size as my Jinxy. Still as playful but double the size!

He was returned to me because of a new owner's illness and reaction towards him and as a result having probs rehoming him because he is a man now and not as cute as he was back then 

Thing is with mine you get the whole pedigree as well and you know from that the background of the cat and that it is purebred.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Well I'm reducing cost of my 14 month blue/white lad but not to 50 quid! He is registered and because I can't sell him at £250 I am reducing him to £200. The problem I have is that people prefer a teeny weeny kitten althought 10 months later on they are going to be the same size as my Jinxy. Still as playful but double the size!
> 
> He was returned to me because of a new owner's illness and reaction towards him and as a result having probs rehoming him because he is a man now and not as cute as he was back then
> 
> Thing is with mine you get the whole pedigree as well and you know from that the background of the cat and that it is purebred.


Isn't it just plain ridiculous!
People dont mind forking out £200+ for an unvaccinated crossbreed kitten though while others are putting ads up wanting pedigree's for nothing claiming that the breeders should give them for free or cheap if they are concerned about the welfare and not the money. How's that for emotional blackmail..............bloody cheek


----------

